# Issue with Bella canvas leggings too thin



## jarabe1 (Nov 20, 2015)

Hi Guys, I did a job for a customer with 24 Bella Canvas leggings and the costumer is complaining that the product is see thought. My question is how should I handle this, I am fairly new to the business. 
Should I take the leggings back and loose all the money and time?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I would also post a question to them here: Ask BELLA+CANVAS! - T-Shirt Forums


----------



## rcrotty82 (Apr 19, 2017)

In my shop it is the CUSTOMERS responsibility to know the garment they have want. We do not assume any responsibility for garment colors, fit, size, etc... We are simply decorating a factory garment. I would explain this to them and the fact that you are not manufacturing the garments themselves and do not know every detail on every garment out there. It can still end up being a decision you need to make based on your business and how the customer feels. 

To solve this issue make sure you express some of these items in your company terms and it will make standing your ground in the future much easier.


----------



## lordhelemt (Apr 21, 2017)

If you already decorated the leggings Bella won't take them back. We printed some defective shirts and when I requested replacements they politely told us we are sol.

You may have better luck returning them if you purchased from a distributer vs Bella direct.


----------



## jarabe1 (Nov 20, 2015)

rcrotty82 said:


> In my shop it is the CUSTOMERS responsibility to know the garment they have want. We do not assume any responsibility for garment colors, fit, size, etc... We are simply decorating a factory garment. I would explain this to them and the fact that you are not manufacturing the garments themselves and do not know every detail on every garment out there. It can still end up being a decision you need to make based on your business and how the customer feels.
> 
> To solve this issue make sure you express some of these items in your company terms and it will make standing your ground in the future much easier.


Thank you, that is very clear. Guess I should take this ones back and use this policy for future orders.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

I don't think I have ever seen ones that are not sheer. That is the style. I wouldn't do anything about it.


----------

